# high speed steel bits



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Forum. I have just cut twelve 6" long grooves 3/16" deep in some soft wood. I used a high speed steel spiral bit. At the end of the process the tip of the bit was pink colored for about 1/8". The bit had not left burn marks and appeared to work well until the job was finished. I read recently in a reply to a question on Forum, that if the bit changes color the bit is hooped. I hope not. Opinions ?. Oldrusty.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry, i can't answer the question, but i am curious why you didn't use a router for this job? seems like a perfect job for a router.

*edit* at first, i thought you used a drill with a HSS drill bit. on reading it again, i may have assumed that when i saw "high speed bit", which i usually associate with drills.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Was this bit designed for router use? If not, it probably doesn't like turning at 20,000+ rpm. A solid carbide or carbide tipped bit router bit would be a better choice.
If it is a HSS router bit.. they dull fairly quickly!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

At one time HSS router bits were the norm. Thankfully that has changed. Usually if they have turned black or blue they have gotten too hot and they lose their temper and dull quickly as Duane pointed out. Not sure about turning pink.
There are still some applications where HSS is recommended but I'm not sure what they are. Maybe if Fred from Onsrud sees this he can reply. For what you are doing, carbide would work better. Because of the difference in the service it gives you it is also cheaper in the long run.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Forum. I have just cut twelve 6" long grooves 3/16" deep in some soft wood. I used a high speed steel spiral bit. At the end of the process the tip of the bit was pink colored for about 1/8". The bit had not left burn marks and appeared to work well until the job was finished. I read recently in a reply to a question on Forum, that if the bit changes color the bit is hooped. I hope not. Opinions ?. Oldrusty.


Hi Rusty - can't tell ya from here. If it's blue or black after it's cooled it is probably history. Me being me though, I'd chuck it up and give it one last shot.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

HSS bits are good for applications where you are not going to be doing a lot of cutting with this particular size of bit, and can consider it a 'throw-away' after the job is done. If you will need this bit for more than a few small jobs, get a solid carbide bit.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

*hss bits*

Hi Forum My fault. I guess I should have said that I was "routing" grooves, and that I was using a HSS spiral "router" bit. After having to resort to HSS router bits a couple of times recently I am now convinced carbide is the way to go. Oldrusty


----------

